
Lip Reading – Cross Audio-Visual Recognition Using Neural Networks - faebi
https://github.com/astorfi/lip-reading-deeplearning
======
fouc
Wowzer. Now that's a challenging problem! Multiply the difficulty of speech
recognition with the difficulty of self-driving cars, and maybe that's about
how difficult it would be.

Lip reading is so dependant on context of the conversation. There are so many
possible combination of words that could look the same from a lip reading
perspective. Classic example is how "elephant shoe" looks like "I love you".
Not only that, everyone's lips are different, generally females are easier to
lip read, but then what if they have an accent? If english is their second
language then that could spell trouble. Some people are mumblers and barely
move their lips at all. Sometimes their lips are obscured with facial hair or
they keep blocking the view or facing the wrong direction, etc..

~~~
V-2
The "Bad Lip Reading" YT channel captures this perfectly :)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BadLipReading](https://www.youtube.com/user/BadLipReading)

------
seek3r00
Ignoring bad actors: what are useful applications of this stuff? It’s not a
provocative question, I’m asking for real

~~~
qwrshr
one example: [https://about.sourcegraph.com/strange-loop/strange-
loop-2019...](https://about.sourcegraph.com/strange-loop/strange-
loop-2019-assistive-augmentation-lip-reading-with-ai) another: I have RSI, and
while I use speech recognition, my voice gets fatigued really easily. Also,
using speech recognition in public can annoy people. Real time lip reading
recognition would be a serious boon for me.

